# Vintage Longines



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Longines enjoy a long history in the watch world. Lets show off some of the vintage Longines watches.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

solid 14kt gold...not sure of exact date...but 1960's


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Vintage Longines? Sure!




































































































How about some wrist shots?























































So, does that cover it?


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

ulackfocus said:


> Vintage Longines? Sure!


Wow! What a collection!



ulackfocus said:


> How about some wrist shots?


Oh my, they all look great.



ulackfocus said:


> So, does that cover it?


And then some!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a wrist shot of mine on a pigskin strap.


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing guys. Great watches, geat looks.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

shogan191 said:


> thanks for sharing guys. Great watches, geat looks.




```

```
+1 ;-)


----------



## Mike V (Mar 11, 2006)

Only one. 1950.


----------



## Perilo (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the one that started me on my watch addiction...given to me by my great uncle...I believe it to be early 50's and is white gold with diamond markers...unfortunately due to the size it never gets any wrist time...sorry for the very poor photos (I am still new at this).


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Conquest:









"Legend"


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Nalu said:


> Conquest "Legend"


Very nice - a high beat Conquest and probably the most sought after vintage Longines diver. :-!


----------



## Gravina (Nov 26, 2007)

Vintage Longines cal 290





































Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

This is my only one. It was also the first vintage that I bought. I'm still trying to find more about it. Couldn't get a movement picture when it was serviced and I can't open it. If you have any info, I would be very much apreciated.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

My Conquest 1956-1961 ( nr 2 is from 2004)

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

Regards
Anders


----------



## wspohn (Mar 17, 2006)

1972 cal. 508 Admiral








1967 cal. 431 Ultrachron









1955 cal. 23Z









c. 1973 cal. 528









1963 cal. 370 in 14K.









1949 22L in 14K.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Purrs like a kitten;


----------



## RWSouthern (May 13, 2013)

Love this watch. Is that gold or stainless steel? How much would one of these run me? You have good taste my friend.


----------

